
Ask HN: For expats living in Europe: how hard it is to progress in your career? - dcarmo
For example, if you&#x27;re working in a country where you don&#x27;t have fluency in the local language, is this a barrier?
======
gamechangr
I've been a US expat in two locations (Central America, South Pacific).

You need to learn the language. You don't have to master it, but you should be
able to make conversation. You should be able to talk in sentences and be
comfortable (at a restaurant, at a bank). The rest will come as you immerse
yourself.

The only clear exception to that rule is banking. I have traveled extensively
and when I do banking they always want to do it in English. I know a number of
island languages, but banks have instructed the people where I live to talk in
English only.

Hope that helps.

~~~
dcarmo
Thanks for sharing you experience!

